# F.A. FB Mallards??



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone heard about these new FB F.A. brand mallards???
are they as good lookin as GHG? cost? durability? how does one go about seeing these dekes b4 they come out on the market?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I've only seen pics but from those they look awesome. I am also interested in prices


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think there was a picture of them in the most recent DU magazine, look hard, they are in one of the new articles along with the new FA FBs


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.krugerfarms.com/show_minicat ... 6b384f7c16

You can see some pics here. I like the prices very comparable to GHG and I think they look more like a duck.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Those do look good! Does anyone have any pics of the new bigfoot mallards?


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

wow that kruger farms site is really pricey on all there stuff!


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

FA=$100 per assorted box of 6
or $100 for a box of 4 feeders.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

llll


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I've seen some prototype photos on other sites of the new BF and they look awesome. Can't wait to see how they turn out from the proto's.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

you honestly dont think those look better than GHG do you....wow

uke:

JP...but serosily


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wingshooter, not everyone is set on just one product like you, respect their opinions


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> serosily


I know it's just a typo, but when you try to actually pronounce it it's kind of funny.

Those dekes look good, I'm kind of glad that all the other decoy companies are making an effort to keep up with everything Avery is doing. I'd hate to see them get drowned out and for us to not have options anymore.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Can somebody please, and I mean please give me a link or post a photo of the new BF FB mallard? I'm beggin here fellas


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

if you can get on flocknockers they are posted there. If not I can post them up in a couple of days. The new BF mallards are looking good though! As soon as they are ready I will order 89 doz


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah PC 89 doz might not be enough. You might want to consider a full 100 doz.

You put those in with your 66 doz DSD and your going to hammer your limit most days.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have enough $$$ to make the full 100 doz. I sure hope the 89 doz BF ducks and 66 Doz DSDs will be enough. I was considering adding 74 real wings as well to simulate a flock coming in. Any thoughts?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't imagine trying to keep all the realwings in the air


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Thats alot or real wings but I think it simulate an entire flock of birds landing. It would be pretty sweet to have.

Might want to consider adding 42 robo ducks wih atleast 18 vortexes.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

DSD? What happended to the trailers and trailers packed full of Judge's? That's where it's at baby.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shhhhhhh the DSDs are just a cover. I want to keep the judges and farm forms on the down loooooo


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chopper... You must have the day off from work or something?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No just my shift is up.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

notice i said JP for all you that dont know abrv's that means JUST PLAYING..or JUST KIDDING if u want


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Any chance for a link to the pics?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

> I was considering adding 74 real wings as well to simulate a flock coming in. Any thoughts?


Pork Ive got you beat, I already ordered 75 mojo mallards on staggered poles to look just like a flock of mallards landing. I tested it last year with 20 of them but could only pull flocks of 7 or less. Hopefully the 75 does the trick...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

sodakhunter13 said:


> > Hopefully the 75 does the trick...


I think you will be set!

I tried to get the BF pictures but when I tried saving them to my computer it would not work. I guess they must be protected some how. Sorry for failing guys!


----------

